# Looking for an rp partner slavery



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m looking for a roleplay partner if interested post below


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 23, 2018)

Still looking?


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes I am still looking


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 23, 2018)

Do you ise discord?


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes I do the Universe#9288


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 23, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Yes I do the Universe#9288


Ok I sent you a friend request ^^


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Ok I sent you a friend request ^^


Got it


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 23, 2018)

I want to be a slave!


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok do you have a discord?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 23, 2018)

yeah


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 23, 2018)

_Coby_#6966


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2018)

Really cool


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2018)

lampreyfox said:


> I’d be interested!


You’re in do you have a discord


----------



## Trooperdawgg (Nov 14, 2018)

can i join too?


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2018)

Sure


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2018)

Do you have discord?


----------



## Ambee (Nov 19, 2018)

and me? >


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2018)

Sure


----------



## Ambee (Nov 19, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Sure


Discord?


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2018)

Sure but tomorrow ok?


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2018)

Ambee said:


> Discord?


yes the Universe#9288


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't use discord, is that a problem?


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2018)

um no not a problem


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

The Universe said:


> um no not a problem


Well then hit me up on Furaffinity and lets talk rp!


----------



## Quvi (Dec 2, 2018)

Still looking? I’ve got a couple of characters I could throw out there, assuming you’re looking for submissive partners.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

Quvi said:


> Still looking? I’ve got a couple of characters I could throw out there, assuming you’re looking for submissive partners.


I could use someone submissive


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2018)

Sure I’m still open for more people


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 3, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Sure I’m still open for more people


Cool


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2018)

So you don’t have a discord


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 3, 2018)

May as well be curious...

What kind of people / setting are you looking for regarding this RP might I ask?


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2018)

anywhere really anyone really i'm not picky


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 3, 2018)

The Universe said:


> So you don’t have a discord


No but we can play over fa if ya want


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2018)

ok


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm interested if you're still looking :0c


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 3, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> I'm interested if you're still looking :0c


Ohh wouldn't mind playing with you


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 4, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Ohh wouldn't mind playing with you


Discord, right? mine is Mikitaka Hazekura#1337 !


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 4, 2018)

I am (also) interested. Discord is ConorHyena#9964


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> Discord, right? mine is Mikitaka Hazekura#1337 !


Don't have discord


----------



## Universe (Dec 4, 2018)

sent you both friend requests


----------



## Universe (Dec 4, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> Discord, right? mine is Mikitaka Hazekura#1337 !


I sent you a friend request


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 4, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Don't have discord


Where to, then?


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> Where to, then?


Furaffinity


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Furaffinity


Might I ask why not create a discord account?
I don't want to be "that guy" who says that you should, but most people use that, it's a good way to connect with the community too.



The Universe said:


> sent you both friend requests


Oh I prob should've sent mine, my bad.
Smexy Festive Likeok4™#1235

Someone has had issues with sending me an invite apparently, hope it doesn't happen since I haven't made it so people can't send me requests. :\


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Might I ask why not create a discord account?
> I don't want to be "that guy" who says that you should, but most people use that, it's a good way to connect with the community too.
> 
> 
> ...



Because discord crashes my pc browser or desktop version


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Because discord crashes my pc browser or desktop version


So if I understand you right...
Upon USING discord on your web browser, it crashes? Aka discordapp.com: Discord - Free Voice and Text Chat crashes?
AND this includes the app aswell?


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> So if I understand you right...
> Upon USING discord on your web browser, it crashes? Aka discordapp.com: Discord - Free Voice and Text Chat crashes?
> AND this includes the app aswell?


Yup


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Yup


Hmm... I wanna suggest the basic stuff (Or at least ask if you've tried the common fixes)
Clear Cache / Cookies for browser
Reinstall the app (Make sure to delete the original first)
Restart PC

And if none of those work, I'd prob recommend contacting the staff, whenever via Twitter, Reddit or their contact on their website ( support.discordapp.com: Discord )
Most likely best to go to website first. Kinda abit awkward for me to diagnose it due to being unable to see it before me which'd help alot. Hopefully it'll be fixed for you. And it's not because your potato refuses.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Hmm... I wanna suggest the basic stuff (Or at least ask if you've tried the common fixes)
> Clear Cache / Cookies for browser
> Reinstall the app (Make sure to delete the original first)
> Restart PC
> ...


Already tried all that and they couldn't even figure it out


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Might I ask why not create a discord account?
> I don't want to be "that guy" who says that you should, but most people use that, it's a good way to connect with the community too.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2018)

done


----------

